

Sorkin vs. Zuckerberg: Lawrence Lessig on "The Social Network" - bensummers
http://www.tnr.com/article/books-and-arts/78081/sorkin-zuckerberg-the-social-network?page=0,0

======
adambyrtek
This is a very thoughtful article, it's a shame it didn't get more votes.

